# Cruze LS 1.8 valve cover replacement



## Cla1998 (Jul 18, 2019)

I am trying to replace my valve cover and need to know the bolt sequence and torque specifications. 
If anyone know please help me out! 
Thanks


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Cla1998 said:


> I am trying to replace my valve cover and need to know the bolt sequence and torque specifications.
> If anyone know please help me out!
> Thanks


I have done two of the 1.8's now. There was no pattern in either my hardcopy manual nor the online Chilton's, so I did a sort of star pattern going diagonally from one corner to the opposite, then rotating one position, and so on.

The torque spec is 71 inch pounds but I was reluctant to go that high. My calibrated arm said no. 

I started with ~35 inch pounds and did the described pattern, then upped it to about 55 and did it again, and stopped there. I was afraid I was going to break something if I went to any higher torque. The bolts are fairly fine thread and the cover is plastic - seemed like a combination for easily breaking something.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I agree with doug. I’ve replaced mine and I just started on the inner bolts and worked outwards crossing between front and back. got them threaded down and then went back to make them tight. I was nearly afraid of snapping a bolt. I wouldn’t worry too much about torque on the valve cover just don’t over tighten them. I’d recommend using a 1/4” ratchet so you don’t over do it. 

Also please don’t use rtv. The gasket that is provided will be enough to seal the valve cover. Adding rtv will be double gasketing and probably start leaking.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> Also please don’t use rtv. The gasket that is provided will be enough to seal the valve cover. Adding rtv will be double gasketing and probably start leaking.


Actually, per the manual, there are two spots that call for a dab of RTV, as shown in the attached pic. Otherwise, like you, I tend to avoid using it.

Also, the one bolt indicated in the pic needs teflon paste pipe sealant as indicated in the manual.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Actually, per the manual, there are two spots that call for a dab of RTV, as shown in the attached pic. Otherwise, like you, I tend to avoid using it.
> 
> Also, the one bolt indicated in the pic needs teflon paste pipe sealant as indicated in the manual.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected then. When I pulled my valve cover there wasn’t any rtv at all just the gasket.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> I stand corrected then. When I pulled my valve cover there wasn’t any rtv at all just the gasket.


Actually, I think I got confused. My bad. The RTV wasn't in the manual, but it was recommended by Maven, the GM tech here on the forum. Plus, it was already there in those spots on my cars, presumably from the factory. So it makes sense to put some back in the same spots.

In that vein, in my (limited) experience with modern gaskets, most of the instructions call for a dab anywhere there's a sharp angle, such as where the oil pan dips to go around the crankshaft. In the case of the 1.8, if the gasket shrinks any with age, it will try to pull loose in those spots, so it makes sense to have a little RTV there to hold it tight.

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Actually, I think I got confused. My bad. The RTV wasn't in the manual, but it was recommended by Maven, the GM tech here on the forum. Plus, it was already there in those spots on my cars, presumably from the factory. So it makes sense to put some back in the same spots.
> 
> In that vein, in my (limited) experience with modern gaskets, most of the instructions call for a dab anywhere there's a sharp angle, such as where the oil pan dips to go around the crankshaft. In the case of the 1.8, if the gasket shrinks any with age, it will try to pull loose in those spots, so it makes sense to have a little RTV there to hold it tight.
> 
> ...


I will also agree with that. Any sharp points like in your picture should have some rtv even with a gasket. I was mistaken since mine did not have any rtv when I opened mine up.


----------



## Crashtrex (Dec 11, 2020)

Any of you replace your oil cap with new valve cover .??


----------

